# Dairy/meet sheep questions



## D1 (Dec 14, 2012)

I am NOT asking what breed is the best for meet and what breed is the best for dairy, as I can ask 10 people and get 10 different answers.

I am looking for an all around breed that will serve the purpose of putting dairy and meet on the table. 

I will need one that is fairly desease resistant and can handle the warmer weather of south MS.


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 14, 2012)

There are only a few specialized dairy sheep breeds... East Friesian, Lacaune, etc... plus others like Dorset and Icelandic are good for dairy. You can use these as your ewe breed and cross them with a terminal sire (any blackface breed, Texel, Montadale, etc) to get lambs for meat.

If you want you can check out my sheep breed selector (link in my signature) to match the best breed to YOUR needs.


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 14, 2012)

Polypay might also work for you as well.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 14, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> Polypay might also work for you as well.


Hey that was one of my high percentage sheep on the breed selector!!


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 15, 2012)

Haha Idaho bred sheep right there. They came from the sheep experiment station out here


----------

